# Feature Suggestion for Training Partners



## Elfan (Jul 21, 2003)

Being able to search by state postal code would be nice for those of us (aka me) who can't spell the name of the state we live in, let alone other states ;-)

Also should that white box be there? 
http://www.geocities.com/elfan22/mtbox.JPG


----------



## pesilat (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Being able to search by state postal code would be nice for those of us (aka me) who can't spell the name of the state we live in, let alone other states ;-)
> 
> Also should that white box be there?
> http://www.geocities.com/elfan22/mtbox.JPG *



OK. I'll look into that. My schedule is incredibly tight through August, then slows down a little through September and October. It may be a while before I have much time to look at it.

Mike


----------

